# lubrication



## skymortar

im new to the hobby.i built the woodland scenics scenic ridge.i have six locos,atlas,kato and bachman,how do i lube em up?i dont want to rip them apart and fill them with wd 40.they all want lube except for the kato.its awesome.also i have concor heavyweight pass cars.i dont know the radius of my layout{i dont even know what that means}but if you are familiar with this layout can it handle pass cars.the trucks and couplers suck.i just ordered micro train 1018 trucks and couplers.


----------



## Brakeman Jake

Never,never use WD40 on your locos...it will likely ruin your plastic parts like gears,shell,etc.Visit your hobby shop (or online) and purchase the special lubricants for this purpose.
What to lubricate?First remove the shells (easy on most N scale locos) then remove whatever dirt you may see.If all is clean,then lubricate the motor shaft bushings at both ends of it,then the drive gears and where the axles are supported.BUT...extremely small droplets of oil will do.Too much oil favors the accumulation of dirt that will stick to it and create other problems on the long run.


----------



## Reckers

Some reading for you about track, Skymortar, and welcome to the forum!
http://modeltrains.about.com/od/layoutconstruction/tp/Track-Pieces.htm

An interesting fact about WD-40. It was designed to be a water-displacement spray (hence the WD), and as a side issue, was pretty slick and became a universal lubricant. However, I've read it's primary ingredient is fish oil. This recommends it for fishing lures, but may lead to bacteria colonies setting up shop in your engine. Since it's not really designed to be a lubricant anyway, please take Brakeman Jake's advice. Any LHS (Local Hobby Shop) that handles trains should carry the lil tubes of train-oil with the narrow applicator tip, just what you need.


----------



## Brakeman Jake

Reckers may be absolutely right as WD-40 may be a non plastic dissolving product as it is not petroleum based.I'm a mechanic and we use WD-40 as a helper for releasing stiff corroded bolts,seized hinges,etc and it is pretty good at this,however it is my belief that it's the only chore it's good at.Definitely not a permanent lubricant,it seems to dissolve rust but in no way prevents it from coming back.And as most if not all the products we use,I always thought there was some sort of petroleum based solvent in it,thus making it a risky option for model train lubrication as I fear it may destroy plastics.I'd like to hear a chemist's opinion on this...................

As to the Scenic Ridge layout,it seems pretty small so probably features minimal radius curves thus limiting model trains to small units like four axle locos and shorter sized cars.However,Concor (Rivarrossi made) Heavyweights have unobstructed truck rotation so that they should roll on that layout,though looking quite weird doing it.


----------



## tankist

filling anything with WD is not a good idea.

when you do oil your locos with proper lubricant, make sure you not overdoing it. as was said numerous times, it is better to have to little or no lube at all then to much.


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> Some reading for you about track, Skymortar, and welcome to the forum!
> http://modeltrains.about.com/od/layoutconstruction/tp/Track-Pieces.htm
> 
> An interesting fact about WD-40. It was designed to be a water-displacement spray (hence the WD), and as a side issue, was pretty slick and became a universal lubricant. However, I've read it's primary ingredient is fish oil. This recommends it for fishing lures, but may lead to bacteria colonies setting up shop in your engine. Since it's not really designed to be a lubricant anyway, please take Brakeman Jake's advice. Any LHS (Local Hobby Shop) that handles trains should carry the lil tubes of train-oil with the narrow applicator tip, just what you need.


I wouldn't put it on fishing lures either.

Fish do smell and taste and they would swim away from your stinky foul tasting lure. ( all but catfish and suckers maybe)


----------



## Reckers

I've known some fishermen to swear by it, but mostly catfish-ermen.


----------



## skymortar

yeah the wd40 thing was a little tongue in cheek.thanks for the good info.ill check out the lhs for lube.


----------



## subwayaz

Labelle is what I use and sparingly at that. Or a dry graphite lube on coupler pockets


----------



## kootch88

What about sewing machine oil or 3 in 1? I was at our hobby shop and they had no oil but that is what they suggested.


----------



## Big Ed

kootch88 said:


> What about sewing machine oil or 3 in 1? I was at our hobby shop and they had no oil but that is what they suggested.


3 in 1 won't hurt anything.
Just don't over oil a little drop is all you need.

what kind of hobby shop don't carry oil and lube?:thumbsdown:

I would look for a new one.


----------



## kootch88

big ed said:


> 3 in 1 won't hurt anything.
> Just don't over oil a little drop is all you need.
> 
> what kind of hobby shop don't carry oil and lube?:thumbsdown:
> 
> I would look for a new one.


Ray & Robins in Falmouth, Me and there are no other ones I know of close by, and close in Maine is 30 miles. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Big Ed

kootch88 said:


> Ray & Robins in Falmouth, Me and there are no other ones I know of close by, and close in Maine is 30 miles. Thanks for the reply.


I used to deliver cars all over Maine.


You got some lube too right?

Some spots take oil and others spots take lube.

You don't need a lot of oil (or lube) as it would do more harm then good.

Take the wheels of your rolling stock for example, if you were to take a toothpick and put some on the end, then put the toothpick on the axle at the wheel that would be all you need.

Same goes for the lubrication on the gears you don't need a whole lot.


----------



## T-Man

kootch88 said:


> Ray & Robins in Falmouth, Me and there are no other ones I know of close by, and close in Maine is 30 miles. Thanks for the reply.


30 miles is a normal grocery trip for many. Your area probably has Mom and Pop shops. Visit a few train shows, some train clubs exist too.


----------

